# Vivexotic Snake-Stax + Exo Terra Breeding boxes



## KieranD (Aug 12, 2011)

Does any one on here use the above combo? I notice the Vivexotic site suggests sticking some Exo Terra heat mats UNDER the glass shelves - how well would the heat transfer up through the glass and then into the plastic boxes?



> Exo Terra heat mats can easily be attached to the underside of the shelves to create warm basking areas.


http://uk.hagen.com/Vivexotic-Repti-Stax


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

KieranD said:


> Does any one on here use the above combo? I notice the Vivexotic site suggests sticking some Exo Terra heat mats UNDER the glass shelves - how well would the heat transfer up through the glass and then into the plastic boxes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All i can say is we do not sell exo terra heat mats as we have had customers that have caught fire.
one customer nearly lost house through mats.


----------



## KieranD (Aug 12, 2011)

petman99 said:


> All i can say is we do not sell exo terra heat mats as we have had customers that have caught fire.
> one customer nearly lost house through mats.


Thanks for the reply. I'll factor that into my decision. In fact the Habistat Heat Mat 7w (6in x11in) may be a better size for me. Could just stick this on (any reason why it should be stuck under?) the glass shelve with some double sided tape.


----------

